# Amazing New Rod



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Guys, I have been building rods for a long time but in the interest of curiosity I sent an AFAW 10'9" Uptide to Roy Allen of Custommaderods.com because 1, he is an incredible person to get to know and 2, he has displayed some of the finest works of art I have ever seen. I received the rod at the OBX over Easter and I can truly say that I have never built, seen or probably ever will see a rod that displays the beauty or craftsmanship this rod entails. From the wood vernier wraps for the split grip handle to the intricant underwraps on the guides, all I can say is this rod cast, fish and looks incredible. Please, I encourage you to visit his website and look at what might be the finest custom rods being produced today. It's hard to take the rod out into the saltwater elements but the durability matches the craftsmanship. Roy, thank you for the most beautiful rod I will more than likely own in my lifetime. I wish I could figure out how to post pictures of this rod because they are diffinetly worth seeing.

Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I had a chance to see the beach that he built. Tommy had it at the last tourny. I have to agree that Roy does some incredible work, uinique stuff that I have never seen done on a surf rod.


Ron, if you want to e-mail me pics I can see if I can post them up for you.

e-mail

[email protected]

It will be a little later today before I get a chance to post em. That is my home e-mail- I'll be heading that way in a little bit.


----------

